# Lederhaut



## mgh (15. Dezember 2007)

Ja
also der grund der umfrage ist:
ich seh immer mehr (braune) leute herumlaufen bei vielen kann man schon so eine art lederhaut 
erkennen.
Das es nicht gesund ist ist doch sicher jeden bewusst!
Besonders die NS*-Krocha wie sie sich liebevoll nennen gehört es zum guten ton jeden tag ins soli 
zu gehn. *Nachtschicht

naja mal sehn was rauskommt!

MFG
MGH


----------



## Gamerhenne (15. Dezember 2007)

ich bin italienischer Abstammung und hatte bis vor ein paar jahren immer von Sommer bis Winters naturgebräunte Haut. Das sieht einfach am besten aus, wenn man im Sommer in die Sonne geht und die Farbe grad mal bis zum nächsten Sommer verliert. 
Später wurde ich merkwürdigerweise immer heller ( die Pigmente verändern sich wohl mit dem Alter *G* ) deshalb hab ich es anfangs mit Bräunungsstudio versucht...und es sah scheisse aus. Ich war teilweise richtig erschrocken. Keine Ahnung WARUM Solarienbräune anders aussieht, aber seither trage ich lieber natürliche vornehme Blässe, mit der richtigen Technik sieht auch das nicht krank aus


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

was ist denn nagativer sieht nich gut aus oder eher orange?


----------



## Lorille (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe gesunde weiß-nordische Haut, die höchstens mal beim Skifahren n bissl braun wird. Evtl liegts dann auch in meiner genetischen Veranlagung, dass ich Brötchen-braune Haut bei Frauen eher unattraktiv finde. Oder es liegt daran, dass es einfach hässlich ist.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Bleiche weiße Haut und schwarze Haare, das gefällt mir bei Frauen am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Braun gefällt mir überhaupt nicht!


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Dezember 2007)

Ne...muss ich nicht haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (15. Dezember 2007)

Solariumabräune finde ich bei Frauen wie bei Männern abstoßend, aber wenn sie damit glücklich sind und sich dem Risiko bewußt sind: Sollen sie ruhig machen. Aber bitte erst ab 18 (Minderjährige sind sich diesem Risiko einfach noch nicht bewußt).

Ich selber bekomme kaum braune Haut und wenn siehts an mir einfach nicht schön aus. Bin halt von Natur aus ein sehr blasser Typ, passt aber auch recht gut zu den roten Haaren, ich bin glücklich damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bleiche weiße Haut und schwarze Haare, das gefällt mir bei Frauen am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (15. Dezember 2007)

ich finde diese solarien eh unnütz und forder die abschaffung. das hautkrebs risiko schiesst wissenschaftlich bewiesen dadurch in die Höhe. wenn man seine gesundheit aus kosmetikgründen gefährdet dann hat man bei mir jegliche verständnis verlorn. subjektiv finde ich diese bräune eh pott hässlich.


----------



## Huntara (15. Dezember 2007)

1. mittlerweile Solarium für den Service viiiieeel zu teuer (Sonnenbänke werden nicht richtig desinfiziert oder sogar gar nicht)
2. sieht es unnatürlich aus
3. mit 20 Jahren sind man aus wie 35  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (15. Dezember 2007)

naja wenns wenigstens braun wär^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollt nur mal so fragen weil bei uns in wien ein grossteil der jugend 
einfach nur noch wie klone aussehen nämlich 

Braun/orange (solarium)
Et hardy kappe (keine ahnung wie man das schreibt)
vokuhila 
gleiche T-shirts...... 

und ihre standard sprüche/wörter wie : Fix, oida, krocha, heut schau ich wieder aus wie ein schei.. kind (gestern in der strassenbahn gehört^^)
oder : fIx MeI bEsTe OiDa

hrhr ich such mal ein bild raus

Mfgh
MGH


----------



## Szyslak (15. Dezember 2007)

Also ich muss zugeben, dass ich regelmäßig ins Solarium gehe.
So ca. 2-3 mal die Woche.

Ja mir ist bewusst, dass es das Hautkrebsrisiko erhöht, aber den Rauchern ist ebenso bewusst, dass das Lungenkrebsrisiko erhöht wird und sie tun es dennoch..

Zudem finde ich, dass es bei Männern und Frauen gleichermaßen gut aussieht. Ich finde es macht Menschen attraktiver; aber natürlich auch nur bis zu einem gewissen Maße an Bräune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde, dass diese Solarium-Bräune absolut hässlich und künstlich aussieht, richtig abstoßend und so gar nicht attraktv, die Haut altert wahnsinnig schnell... Ich habe auch kein Verständnis dafür, wenn jemand da mehrmals in der Woche hinrennt. Genauso wenig wie für Silikon-Möpse. - Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## Avyn (15. Dezember 2007)

Früher war Blässe ein Zeichen von Reichtum, weil nur die Leute die auf dem Feld gearbeitet haben braun wurden. Heute ist es fast schon so das Bräune ein Zeichen von Reichtum ist. Hier in Deutschland kann man ja kaum noch auf dem normalen Wege braun werden sondern nur indem man ständig ins Solarium rennt oder genug Geld für nen Urlaub in die sonnigeren Länder hat. Nur unter diesem Aspekt kann ich verstehen warum Leute sich so etwas entstellendes antun. Es ist schon irgendwie ein Armutszeugnis wenn man seine Gesundheit ruiniert nur um zu der "besseren Gesellschaft" zugehören.


----------



## Minimilch (17. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde Sonnenbankbräune einfach schrecklich. Meine Schwester ist 23 und absolut süchtig die läuft alle 3 Tage zur Sonnenbank "Oh mein Gott ich bin schon wieder ganz weiß".

Mittlerweile hat sie schon unzählige Falten und eine ausgeprägte Sucht und was das alles kostet will ich garnicht ausrechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Lederhaut kann man bei der echt schon sagen. Nicht schön !!

Da wär sie mit Wow billiger und vermutlich gesünder davon gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass diese Solarium-Bräune absolut hässlich und künstlich aussieht, richtig abstoßend und so gar nicht attraktv, die Haut altert wahnsinnig schnell... Ich habe auch kein Verständnis dafür, wenn jemand da mehrmals in der Woche hinrennt. Genauso wenig wie für Silikon-Möpse. - Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.



'nuff said.


----------



## derpainkiller (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab was gegen diese Solarien, ist total unnatürlich!
Letztes Jahr sollte ich mal nem Mädchen aus meiner Parallelklasse meinen Bauch zeigen wegen Bauchmuskeln und so, von den Muskeln war sie begeistert aber das mein Bauch so braun war hat sie total gewundert weil ich im Gesicht und so eigentlich gar nuicht gebräunt bin x)


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Das Zitat eines weisen Mannes:



Lurock schrieb:


> Bleiche weiße Haut und schwarze Haare, das gefällt mir bei Frauen am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Also, einen leichten Braunton können sie schon haben. Finde ich.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Also, einen leichten Braunton können sie schon haben. Finde ich.


Nö.


----------



## Kal Jerico (17. Dezember 2007)

> Ich finde, dass diese Solarium-Bräune absolut hässlich und künstlich aussieht, richtig abstoßend und so gar nicht attraktv, die Haut altert wahnsinnig schnell... Ich habe auch kein Verständnis dafür, wenn jemand da mehrmals in der Woche hinrennt. Genauso wenig wie für Silikon-Möpse. - Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.



Naja- UV Strahlen sind UV Strahlen, ob die jetzt von der Sonne oder von ner UV Röhre kommen ist deiner Haut sowas von lang wie breit- von daher finde ich den Ausdruck "künstlich" etwas irritierend. Solange mans nicht übertreibt ist es mir relativ egal- wenn der betroffene weis, welche Risiken er damit für seine Haut eingeht ist das seine Sache. Und übrigens: Ich finde Silikon grossartig. Muss wohl an meiner ausgeprägten Neigung zum Körperkult liegen. Ich steh dazu.

Wenns jemanden glücklich macht- von mir aus. Solang man noch unterscheiden kann, obs Solariumbräune oder ein Leberschaden ist. Leider tendieren viele Leute dazu, es damit zu übertreiben. Noch viel bedauerlicher empfinde ich die derzeit um sich greifende äussere Verwahrlosung durch Faulheit.


----------



## Szyslak (17. Dezember 2007)

Es ist alles eine Sache des Geschmacks.
Die einen finden es abstoßend und den anderen gefällts. Hier in der Community überwiegt die Mehrheit wohl bei \"abstoßend\".
Wie schon erwähnt, Solarium fördert u.a. Hautkrebs - hat aber auch Vorteile vorzuweisen - ; Rauchen fördert Lungenkrebs, und trotzdem macht man es.
Ein gesundes Maß an bräune finde ich nicht verkehrt, solange man es nicht maßlos übertreibt.
Das hier ist z.B. übertrieben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten, finde ich noch, dass Silikonbrüste keinesfalls Schwachsinn sind. Habe jetzt aber keine Lust darüber zu diskutieren, ist ja schliesslich der Lederhaut Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

sieht fast immer total unnatürlich aus, erinnert mich an





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






achso: fuck man ist das foto von szyslak echt???? alter alter alter..... mir wird echt schlecht


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perfekte Hautfarbe.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaa! Aber die is blond! Bah! Zu weißer Haut gehörn schwarze Haare!!


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zu weißer Haut gehörn schwarze Haare!!



Ähm, nö.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ähm, nö.


Dohoch!


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dohoch!



Das sieht ungesund aus.


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin mal neutral: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Das sieht ungesund aus.


Jep.


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jep.



Du findest Frauen attraktiv, die ungesund aussehen?


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

So schauts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Du findest Frauen attraktiv, die ungesund aussehen?


Nein, nur die mit weißer Haut und schwarzen Haaren...


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, nur die mit weißer Haut und schwarzen Haaren...



Sind das in deiner Signatur Frauen? Ich kanns nicht erkennen...

Weiße Haut und schwarze Haare sieht außerdem ungesund aus.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Sind das in deiner Signatur Frauen? Ich kanns nicht erkennen...
> 
> Weiße Haut und schwarze Haare sieht außerdem ungesund aus.


1. Nein, das sind keine Frauen.

2. Wenn du meinst.


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> 2. Wenn du meinst.



Gut, post ein Bild, auf dem das gut aussieht.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Gut, post ein Bild, auf dem das gut aussieht.


Lol, dann kann ich ja direkt nach nem Bann fragen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, dann kann ich ja direkt nach nem Bann fragen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Werde ich für Gwen gebannt?


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Werde ich für Gwen gebannt?


Dann lass mich grad ein ordentliches Bild suchen...


----------



## AhLuuum (17. Dezember 2007)

Frauen mit schwarzen Haaren und grünen Augen > Frauen mit schwarzen Haaren und "weißer" Haut.


----------



## Avyn (17. Dezember 2007)

Helle Haut und blonde Haare können genauso ungesund aussehn.
Ausserdem sind solche Bilder wie von Gwen immer bearbeitet worden und stellen nur die verschönte Wirklichkeit dar.


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Helle Haut und blonde Haare können genauso ungesund aussehn.
> Ausserdem sind solche Bilder wie von Gwen immer bearbeitet worden und stellen nur die verschönte Wirklichkeit dar.



Jo, aber ich poste keine Bilder von Privatpersonen - die sehen unbearbeitet genauso gut aus.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

So, ein besseres konnte ich grade nicht auftreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ach, die ist net nur weiß weils ein schwarz/weiß Bild ist!
Wenn du willst schick ich dir ein anderes per PN, aber das
hier ist das einzigste.. ähm.. passende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ihr wisst ja hoffentlich wer das ist!?


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> So, ein besseres konnte ich grade nicht auftreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liv Taylor hat braune Haare, du Vogel hast ein Schwarzweißbild...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, sie hat schwarze Haare!


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Hör mal, ich bin vielleicht nicht so schlau wie du (tust), aber
von der hab ich mehr Bilder als du von Dir aus Kindeszeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

die is echt mal süß oder? hat was von bambi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> die is echt mal süß oder? hat was von bambi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer is dat denn? Oo die hat viel zu kurze Haare!


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, sie hat schwarze Haare!



Auf meinem Bild hat sie braune Haare, auf deinem Schwarzweißbild auch (oder wenigstens Strähnchen), siehst du an den Reflektionen. 

Wie wir den Thread entführen, nc.


----------



## mgh (17. Dezember 2007)

trotzdem schön achja 
BTW:
was ist der gesunde aspekt von solarien?

mfg 
MGH


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

mgh schrieb:


> trotzdem schön achja
> BTW:
> was ist der gesunde aspekt von solarien?
> 
> ...



Abhärtung gegen normale Sonnenstrahlung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Auf meinem Bild hat sie braune Haare, auf deinem Schwarzweißbild auch (oder wenigstens Strähnchen), siehst du an den Reflektionen.
> 
> Wie wir den Thread entführen, nc.



Sie hat jaaanz sicher, schwarze Haare, vllt hatte sie sie mal gefärbt, aber sonst:
Schwarz wie Nescher!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sie hat jaaanz sicher, schwarze Haare, vllt hatte sie sie mal gefärbt, aber sonst:
> Schwarz wie Nescher!
> 
> 
> ...



Auf dem Bild hat sie Ebenholz-farbene Haare!


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild hat sie Ebenholz-farbene Haare!


Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DU HAARSPALTER!
Ich seh da schwarz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schau auf den Haaransatz.

Btw, rofl, Haarspalter!


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Schau auf den Haaransatz.
> 
> Btw, rofl, Haarspalter!


Vllt sind das ja Flecken... *wegrofl*
Ne, Spaß beiseite, die Farbe da fällt unter Schwarz!!


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer is dat denn? Oo die hat viel zu kurze Haare!




watt man? für die würde ich mich hintern zug stürzen


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> die is echt mal süß oder? hat was von bambi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moment mal...kenn ich die nicht? Ich komm gerade nicht auf den Namen, aber hat die nicht Hitlers Sekretären in "Der Untergang" gespielt? Ich google mal schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wenn ich richtig liege heißt die Alexandra Maria Lara...


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn ich richtig liege heißt die Alexandra Maria Lara...



Genau.

Gwen > All! Die kann nämlich auch noch richtig richtig gute Musik machen, wenn sie will. Leider will sie atm nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (17. Dezember 2007)

ich will euch ja wirklich nicht bei eurer tiefsinnigen nein/doch diskussion stören,
aber ich kann mir eine frage nicht verkneifen,

ist wirklich keiner auf die idee gekommen das jemand wie liv tyler ihre haarfarbe manchmal ändert?


----------



## Lorille (17. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ist wirklich keiner auf die idee gekommen das jemand wie liv tyler ihre haarfarbe manchmal ändert?



Es geht ja um ihre Naturhaarfarbe. Und die ist *nicht* schwarz!


----------



## Vreen (17. Dezember 2007)

richtig schwarze haare haben menschen mit weisser hautfarbe sowieso nur selten,
aber selbst wenn, 
wayne?


----------



## Lorille (18. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> wayne?



Was gibt es wichtigeres als die Frage, was für ein Typ Frauen am Besten aussieht? Nichts, denke ich.

Btw: Batman kommt mit einer Neuauflage des Jokers in die Kinos: Deathtrap. Dachte nur, das könnte dich evtl interessieren, falls du es nicht eh schon weißt.


----------



## Vreen (18. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Was gibt es wichtigeres als die Frage, was für ein Typ Frauen am Besten aussieht? Nichts, denke ich.



geschmacksfragen zu diskutieren ist wie heringe aus nem fass angeln



Lorille schrieb:


> Btw: Batman kommt mit einer Neuauflage des Jokers in die Kinos: Deathtrap. Dachte nur, das könnte dich evtl interessieren, falls du es nicht eh schon weißt.




weiss ich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (18. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich denke mal die Chickas in Lurocks Sig sind schon so sein Ding.

---

_Das Solarium bietet für die Besucher viele verschiedene Vorteile. Nicht nur Patienten mit Hautkrankheiten können die Solariumssonne als Therapieform verwenden, sondern auch Besucher, die eine schöne natürliche Bräune erhalten möchten. 

Das künstliche Licht unterstützt die Therapie, da es beruhigend auf das Nervensystem wirkt. Auch die Entspannung wird auf der Sonnenbank gefördert und somit auch Verspannungen gelöst. 

Dazu wird das Vitamin D gebildet, das besonders für den Knochenaufbau wichtig ist und die Herstellung von Calcium unterstützt. Weiterhin wird das Immunsystem durch die künstliche Sonne angeregt und durchblutet das Gewebe. Somit ist es rosiger und erscheint sehr viel gesünder als ohne Sonne._


----------



## NynJahrio (18. Dezember 2007)

man will doch noch zur mehrheit in deutschland gehören(türken) drumm die bräune

Bin aber dagegen

Greetz


----------



## Lorille (18. Dezember 2007)

NynJahrio schrieb:


> man will doch noch zur mehrheit in deutschland gehören(türken) drumm die bräune



Rassisten braucht keiner.
In diesem Sinne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

NynJahrio schrieb:


> man will doch noch zur mehrheit in deutschland gehören(türken) drumm die bräune
> 
> Bin aber dagegen
> 
> Greetz



Was das jetzt mit Türken zu tun haben soll bleibt mir ein Rätsel, da Türken nicht wirklich soooo sehr braun sind. Meine Freundin, die Kurdin ist, hat schwarze Haare und ist sehr hell vom Hauttyp.

Da find ich Griechen, Araber oder Inder (hehe) noch viiiieeeel brauner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kal Jerico (18. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Rassisten braucht keiner.
> In diesem Sinne:
> 
> 
> ...


 
sowas von /sign


----------



## Besieger (18. Dezember 2007)

> man will doch noch zur mehrheit in deutschland gehören(türken) drumm die bräune



i weiss was er meint. bei uns is es so dass die meisten deutschen mädchen sich die haut so braun färben lassen  dass se ungefähr wie ne türkin aussehn. dann dazu meistens noch dieser 'isch ficke disch' slang und  tadaaaaa....

bei den jungs dass gleiche 3 studnen solarium am tag + vokuhila + schwuchtelige klamotten = ÜBELSTE GANGSTER


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke mal die Chickas in Lurocks Sig sind schon so sein Ding.
> 
> .....



Falls dus nach dem 2. Mal immernoch net bemerkt hast, das sind keine Frauen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du pööser Pube!


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> sowas von /sign




/signer als signed    (ich weiss das geht nicht aber egal)




leute mit stammtischpropaganda :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FUCK OFF


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> i weiss was er meint. bei uns is es so dass die meisten deutschen mädchen sich die haut so braun färben lassen  dass se ungefähr wie ne türkin aussehn. dann dazu meistens noch dieser 'isch ficke disch' slang und  tadaaaaa....
> 
> bei den jungs dass gleiche 3 studnen solarium am tag + vokuhila + schwuchtelige klamotten = ÜBELSTE GANGSTER



ah verstehe. Wenns so gemeint ist, dann kann ich es durchaus vertreten, denn ich würde es nicht toll fänden  mit 25 wie 35 auszusehen.


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Falls dus nach dem 2. Mal immernoch net bemerkt hast, das sind keine Frauen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, nur geschminkte Möchtegernfrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vreen (18. Dezember 2007)

hat ja nicht lang gedauert bis sich bei dem thema wieder die richtigen getroffen haben


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> hat ja nicht lang gedauert bis sich bei dem thema wieder die richtigen getroffen haben


Hi Vreen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (18. Dezember 2007)

Moment, wieso macht der Fascho unter meinen GTFO-Beitrag, der auf ihn bezogen ist, ein /sign?


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Moment, wieso macht der Fascho unter meinen GTFO-Beitrag, der auf ihn bezogen ist, ein /sign?


Oo... Ich seh da kein Sign von dem Typ!


----------



## Lorille (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oo... Ich seh da kein Sign von dem Typ!



Nyn Jario / Kay Jericho, entschuldigt vielmals. Dachte mir schon, dass es nicht sein kann, dass so einer so ne tolle Klasse wie nen Protpala spielt :>


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Nyn Jario / Kay Jericho, entschuldigt vielmals. Dachte mir schon, dass es nicht sein kann, dass so einer so ne tolle Klasse wie nen Protpala spielt :>


Schleimer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bleiche weiße Haut und schwarze Haare, das gefällt mir bei Frauen am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat nen Hauch von nekrophil...sehr gut.


----------



## Kal Jerico (19. Dezember 2007)

@Lurock


> Bleiche weiße Haut und schwarze Haare, das gefällt mir bei Frauen am besten
> Braun gefällt mir überhaupt nicht!



Urks- das klingt eher nach ner Wasserleiche- nein danke, etwas nach Leben sollte die Lady schon aussehen. Finde bleiche Frauen nicht unbedingt sexy (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Wenn die sich im Bett neben dir streckt und du vom Brustbein bis zum Latissimus die Adern zählen kannst, ist das ein ähnlicher Liebestöter wie unrasierte Achselhöhlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Lori


> Nyn Jario / Kay Jericho, entschuldigt vielmals. Dachte mir schon, dass es nicht sein kann, dass so einer so ne tolle Klasse wie nen Protpala spielt :>



Passt schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir Palas sind es gewohnt für alles beschuldigt/bezichtigt zu werden...auch wenn wir garnicht da waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und der name ist KAL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (19. Dezember 2007)

Ach wie schön wenn Leute mit einem Pigmentdefizit über andere lästern. Bin bekennender Solariumgänger.
1 mal die Woche für 20 Minuten = 7,50 €

Und? Ist jedem selbst überlassen. Sicherlich machen die UV-Strahlen die Haut schneller älter aber was juckt mich das? Ich lebe und geniesse!

Werde meistens auf 30 geschätzt, wayne? Bin ich auch in einem Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (19. Dezember 2007)

Endlich mal Leute die es okay finden, wenn Frauen (oder auch andere Menschen) blass sind und sich gegen Solarium wehren.

Ich darf mir jeden Tag von meinem Chef anhören, dass ich doch endlich mal ins Solarium gehen soll, weil ich so .. mhm .. hell (?!) bin

Früher war Blässe ein Zeichen für Reichtum .. reich bin ich trotzdem nicht -.-

Soviel dazu


----------



## saphyroth (19. Dezember 2007)

also die Leute auf die dieser threat jetzt "abgezielt" ist (gabba oder auch krocha) sind im normalfall tatsächlich orange und nicht braun. 
näher zum thema idio..öhm ich meine gabber hier an vielen stellen erstaunlich zutreffend.... man muss gabba nichtmal verarschen es reicht wenn man die fakten aufzählt^^

achja und nein ich mag leute mit oranger hautfarbe nicht (auch nicht mit zu brauner, bissl bräune is ja ganz schön) aber jedem das seine. Ich für meinen teil bin übr. eher blass


----------



## Szyslak (19. Dezember 2007)

> also die Leute auf die dieser threat jetzt \"abgezielt\" ist (gabba oder auch krocha) sind im normalfall tatsächlich orange und nicht braun.
> näher zum thema idio..öhm ich meine gabber hier an vielen stellen erstaunlich zutreffend.... man muss gabba nichtmal verarschen es reicht wenn man die fakten aufzählt^^
> 
> achja und nein ich mag leute mit oranger hautfarbe nicht (auch nicht mit zu brauner, bissl bräune is ja ganz schön) aber jedem das seine. Ich für meinen teil bin übr. eher blass


Hahaha wie geil isn die Seite? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei ´Player´ geht man auch gut auf die Sonnenbank ein :>


----------



## Jester~ (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bleiche weiße Haut und schwarze Haare, das gefällt mir bei Frauen am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



blasse haut, dunkles haar, rote lippen :]
schneewittchen style is beautiful!


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Da sieht mans mal wieder, alle die einen guten Geschmack haben, zitieren mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis auf "Kal Jerico".... Mir gefällt das halt, wenn du meinst das wären Wasserleiche, stehst du
wohl eher Brathühnchen?! Bah!


----------



## Kal Jerico (19. Dezember 2007)

Nicht gleich von einem Extrem ins andere Kippen. Ich sage lediglich, dass bleich nicht unbedingt mein Ding ist. Zwischen Bleich und Brathünchen gibts ja noch ein paar Farbtöne...


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> Nicht gleich von einem Extrem ins andere Kippen. Ich sage lediglich, dass bleich nicht unbedingt mein Ding ist. Zwischen Bleich und Brathünchen gibts ja noch ein paar Farbtöne...


Lachsfilet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2007)

Flame entfernt.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Flame entfernt.



Es tut mir Leid, der pööse Hopper hat mich dazu genötigt!
Ich konnte nicht anders.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

jaja... frauen sind schon tolle erfindungen und natürliche schönheit ist unabhängig vom typ .
schaut zum beispiel mich an- einfache, pure, natürliche schönheit.


----------



## Huntara (19. Dezember 2007)

Jester~ schrieb:


> blasse haut, dunkles haar, rote lippen :]
> schneewittchen style is beautiful!



Ja, ich find es auch sehr attraktiv, vor allem bei Amy Lee. Das hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Kann aber leider nicht jeder tragen.


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lachsfilet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rofl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



also--- da mal mit nem gürtel drauf peitschen ! bestimmt n sau geiles gefühl !


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

für wen von euch beiden?


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

na red sonja


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

jaja, sag ich auch immer.

*thront übertrumpf*


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> na red sonja



bei dir kommt auch nur dünnpfiff oder?


----------



## Kal Jerico (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> bei dir kommt auch nur dünnpfiff oder?




 Look who's talking.


----------



## Gwynny (20. Dezember 2007)

Wenn es in Maßen bleibt ist es ok, aber ich finde es unmöglich wenn man schon aus 50 Metern Entfernung sieht, dass jemand die Hälfte seines Lebens im Solarium verbringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Amarillo (20. Dezember 2007)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Wenn es in Maßen bleibt ist es ok, aber ich finde es unmöglich wenn man schon aus 50 Metern Entfernung sieht, dass jemand die Hälfte seines Lebens im Solarium verbringt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie du dich doch für andere Leute schämst! Oh Mann!

Ich gehe heute wieder.....Juhuuu


----------



## Gwynny (20. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Wie du dich doch für andere Leute schämst! Oh Mann!
> 
> Ich gehe heute wieder.....Juhuuu



Wie ist das denn gemeint?
Ich bin nach meiner Meinung gefragt worden, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich schäme mich doch nicht, immerhin muss es den Personen gefallen die es tun und nicht mir, oder?
Und wenn es diesen Personen dadurch besser geht, ist es doch nur von Vorteil für mich und die Umwelt,
denn dann gehen diese Menschen fröhlicher durch ihr Leben.
Soviel zum Schämen...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Grimmrog (20. Dezember 2007)

So viel Beiträge zu so einem Thema ^^

Alos Solarienbräune sieht kacke aus, weils unnatürlich wirkt, da falten meist dunkler sind, und natürliche bräune in falten heller.

Naturbräune sieht echt gut aus, nur Bikinistreifen sind ein absolutes NO GO nix sieht schlimmer aus, da sollte wenn man die möglichkeit hat, sich mal lieber irgendwo ungestört nachbräunen an solchen Stellen.

So das war mei Sempf zu eura Bockwurscht.


----------

